
The Holy Fear - cromwellian
http://www.kellegous.com/j/2015/12/03/the-holy-fear/
======
xlm1717
The specific line that was cherry picked wasn't guidance, it was a warning to
the Babylonians who held the Jews captive and committed atrocities against
them that the Babylonians would have the same done to them.

~~~
zzalpha
Wait wait wait... you're saying this guy, who believes religious folks cherry-
pick quotes from the bible out of context in order to support their
preconceived beliefs, went ahead and cherry-picked quotes from the bible in
order to support his preconceived beliefs about those very people?

That has gotta be the most meta thing I've ever heard...

Or maybe that's just hypocrisy. Potato potahto, I suppose.

